# Coin found dont see many of these dont no how old bristol education good attendance  for reginald heathman



## Suesmith17 (Dec 5, 2020)

Reginald heathman


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2020)

Strong first post 💪


----------



## teuchter (Dec 5, 2020)

Many many congratulations,  Reginald Heathman.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2020)

'Regular and satisfactory' - sounds like my ambition for morning ablutions.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> 'Regular and satisfactory' - sounds like my ambition for morning ablutions.


Appropriate medal in the Bristol area too.


----------



## bimble (Dec 5, 2020)

Satisfactory Conduct is it?


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 5, 2020)

Reginald James Heathman born 1901 Bristol, died 1955 in Liverpool.

In 1911 lived on Station Road, Ashley Down. Father an architect.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 5, 2020)

Here he is:



"Reginald J Heathman was appointed by the Transport Committee on the 1st of May 1935 as Engineering Draughtsman.  At this time, Manager W G Marks was looking to introduce a better newer high-capacity car for the Liverpool system.  Heathman first worked under the Rolling Stock & Works Engineer J S Ross and became responsible for the creation of the new tram fleet.  He became best known for designing the bogie streamliner cars.  In 1938 Heathman became Deputy Rolling Stock & Works Engineer.  He finally succeeded J S Ross as Chief Engineer in 1945, a post which he retained until his death in 1955."



			http://home.clara.net/ronsmith/tram/managers.htm


----------



## ricbake (Dec 5, 2020)

Lets hope Harry and Fanny were proud of young Reg!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 5, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> He became best known for designing the bogie streamliner cars



like so -


----------



## Suesmith17 (Dec 5, 2020)

bimble said:


> Satisfactory Conduct is it?


Yes conduct on coin


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2020)

Two new uniposters in such short succession


----------



## Suesmith17 (Dec 5, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Here he is:
> 
> View attachment 241946
> 
> ...


Wow thanks wonder if any family  about be a nice keepsake


----------



## bimble (Dec 5, 2020)

where did you find it?


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 5, 2020)

Suesmith17 said:


> Wow thanks wonder if any family  about be a nice keepsake



I've found his grandson on Facebook. It feels a bit stalkerish so maybe I should stop there.


----------



## Suesmith17 (Dec 5, 2020)

It was purchased in school jumblesale 30yrs ago only  just took a good look  at name the school was in liverpool thought I'd post on Bristol site hubby kept it with old coins


----------



## Suesmith17 (Dec 5, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I've found his grandson on Facebook. It feels a bit stalkerish so maybe I should stop there.


Think it would be great might want it back


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 5, 2020)

Suesmith17 said:


> Think it would be great might want it back



I sent you a conversation message


----------



## Suesmith17 (Dec 5, 2020)

Wow didn't expect all that info so quickly  I'll have to stalk his relative  could you give me his name itll be lost forever if I dont return it


----------



## teuchter (Dec 5, 2020)

How can it be known that it's the same Reginald Heathman?


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 5, 2020)

Suesmith17 said:


> Wow didn't expect all that info so quickly  I'll have to stalk his relative  could you give me his name itll be lost forever if I dont return it



Did you get the message I sent you?


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 5, 2020)

teuchter said:


> How can it be known that it's the same Reginald Heathman?



It’s not a common name at all. Add in the Bristol/Liverpool connection and there’s only one person it could be.


----------



## RichardWin (Dec 15, 2020)

Suesmith17 said:


> Reginald heathman


Hi, Reginald Heathman was my maternal grandfather.  His father was an architect in Bristol and designed the war memorial.  Reginald, apart from joining the RAF at the end of WWI, went on to design trams (which are still running in Blackpool) and ended up as Chief Engineer of Liverpool (on the transport side).  It was amazing to see your picture - obviously if you're not attached to it our family would love to get it into our ownership (totally understand if you collect this sort of thing).  If you want any further information around him, just let me know.  My mother was astounded to see the picture...


----------



## Argonia (Dec 15, 2020)

Small world...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> like so -


and unwittingly provided a line for baccara when he told his supervisor, yes sir i can bogie


----------



## RichardWin (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2020)

I hope Suesmith17 is still checking the thread


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 15, 2020)

i had a dream the other night that someone (i have no idea who) posted up my mum's name on here i _think_ in an attempt to get me to confirm my identity (as in match up my birth name to my username) if i responded to their post.  

given that context, i am a bit weirded out at this sudden plot twist . RichardWin i'm very glad this is a benevolent thread and has a really nice ending if Suesmith17 responds!


----------



## RichardWin (Dec 15, 2020)

The fact that it was found about 30 years ago at a school jumble sale in Liverpool coincides with my Grandmothers death (made a 100)...  Guess it was missed when her house was cleared - or found in the attic by the next owners.  My mum now wants to revisit Bristol...


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 15, 2020)

RichardWin said:


> Hi, Reginald Heathman was my maternal grandfather.  His father was an architect in Bristol and designed the war memorial.  Reginald, apart from joining the RAF at the end of WWI, went on to design trams (which are still running in Blackpool) and ended up as Chief Engineer of Liverpool (on the transport side).  It was amazing to see your picture - obviously if you're not attached to it our family would love to get it into our ownership (totally understand if you collect this sort of thing).  If you want any further information around him, just let me know.  My mother was astounded to see the picture...


Great result. Nice work platinumsage


----------



## bimble (Dec 15, 2020)

Thread of the year nomination.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 15, 2020)

This has been a lovely resolution.


----------



## RichardWin (Dec 15, 2020)

This is a press cutting which mentions his father Harry who designed the war memorial in Bristol...


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 15, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This has been a lovely resolution.


Not unless Sue Smith turns up.

platinumsage?


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 15, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Not unless Sue Smith turns up.
> 
> platinumsage?



I PMed her, maybe that will trigger an email prompting her to log on. She was attempting to contact a different grandson and said she would get back to me.


----------



## RichardWin (Dec 15, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I PMed her, maybe that will trigger an email prompting her to log on. She was attempting to contact a different grandson and said she would get back to me.


That's really kind, thanks


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 15, 2020)

RichardWin said:


> That's really kind, thanks


Hope you and Suesmith17 hang around - we're a friendly bunch really, if a bit sweary and vulgar.


----------



## RichardWin (Dec 15, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Hope you and Suesmith17 hang around - we're a friendly bunch really, if a bit sweary and vulgar.


Will do, and I don't mind the sweary, vulgar thing  As an aside, my Grandfather died before I was born but I found out that I followed in his footsteps without knowing it.  RAF engineering followed by a slightly different career in engineering (tech of the day)


----------



## Suesmith17 (Dec 15, 2020)

RichardWin said:


> Hi, Reginald Heathman was my maternal grandfather.  His father was an architect in Bristol and designed the war memorial.  Reginald, apart from joining the RAF at the end of WWI, went on to design trams (which are still running in Blackpool) and ended up as Chief Engineer of Liverpool (on the transport side).  It was amazing to see your picture - obviously if you're not attached to it our family would love to get it into our ownership (totally understand if you collect this sort of thing).  If you want any further information around him, just let me know.  My mother was astounded to see the picture...


----------



## Suesmith17 (Dec 15, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Great result. Nice work platinumsage


Lo
Hi looking for to see if the other grandson replies  do you know  him  sent him a message  but so far no reply


----------



## RichardWin (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi Sue, did you write something in the response. Nothing's showing in my browser.


----------



## Suesmith17 (Dec 15, 2020)

RichardWin said:


> Hi Sue, did you write something in the response. Nothing's showing in my browser.


Yes


----------



## RichardWin (Dec 15, 2020)

Suesmith17 said:


> Lo
> 
> Hi looking for to see if the other grandson replies  do you know  him  sent him a message  but so far no reply


Not sure. I've been sharing with all the Heathman cousins and nobody had heard of it.  could be my Uncle Teddy's son in Preston who are the line from Reginald's first wife.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 15, 2020)

RichardWin said:


> Will do, and I don't mind the sweary, vulgar thing


We're all friendly buggers really - this is a great little community and quite unusual really, compared to the wider internet.  Not sure how common this is on internet forums but there have been a number of marriages/kids and lifelong friendships that have resulted from this site, and quite a few posters meet each other in real life.  It's quite lovely really, and all credit to editor for creating the site and the mods for making it work.


----------



## Suesmith17 (Dec 15, 2020)

Phillip heathman


----------



## Suesmith17 (Dec 15, 2020)

RichardWin said:


> Not sure. I've been sharing with all the Heathman cousins and nobody had heard of it.  could be my Uncle Teddy's son in Preston who are the line from Reginald's first wife.


Phillip heathman


----------



## RichardWin (Dec 15, 2020)

Suesmith17 said:


> Phillip heathman


That's him.  Teddy was the only son from the first marriage - his first wife died.  He had 3 daughters by his second wife, my grandma, who are all still with us albeit in their 80's and 90's.  You've raised quite a bit of excitement amongst them


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 15, 2020)

RichardWin said:


> You've raised quite a bit of excitement amongst them


The internet is wonderful sometimes.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 15, 2020)

It looks like a an LSGC medal. (Long service and good conduct).

I've never seen one in the flesh, I left four months before I would have got mine.


----------



## Suesmith17 (Dec 15, 2020)

RichardWin said:


> That's him.  Teddy was the only son from the first marriage - his first wife died.  He had 3 daughters by his second wife, my grandma, who are all still with us albeit in their 80's and 90's.  You've raised quite a bit of excitement amongst them


Be good to return it


----------



## RichardWin (Dec 15, 2020)

Suesmith17 said:


> Be good to return it


More than happy to help you


----------



## Suesmith17 (Dec 15, 2020)

RichardWin said:


> More than happy to help you


Are you on face book


----------



## RichardWin (Dec 15, 2020)

Suesmith17 said:


> Are you on face book


Richard Winchester in Chorley


----------



## teuchter (Dec 15, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> It looks like a an LSGC medal. (Long service and good conduct).


Well, it looks like a "Regular Attendance and Satisfactory Conduct" medal to me, seeing as that's what's written on it.

With all due respect to RichardWin 's grandfather, if I received this medal I might feel a little damned by faint praise.

Once I got a "finisher" medal for a cycling race that I didn't take very seriously (in fact was not quite aware that it was supposed to be a race until one of the marshalls showed up and suggested we finish up our picnic and complete the route before he took the route markers away).


----------



## RichardWin (Dec 15, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Well, it looks like a "Regular Attendance and Satisfactory Conduct" medal to me, seeing as that's what's written on it.
> 
> With all due respect to RichardWin 's grandfather, if I received this medal I might feel a little damned by faint praise.
> 
> Once I got a "finisher" medal for a cycling race that I didn't take very seriously (in fact was not quite aware that it was supposed to be a race until one of the marshalls showed up and suggested we finish up our picnic and complete the route before he took the route markers away).


I did 12 years (plus one for free) and didn't qualify for a LSGC


----------



## bimble (Dec 15, 2020)

I’d be very proud of a Satisfactory Conduct medal myself.
I got a ‘tried hard’ sticker once.


----------



## RichardWin (Dec 15, 2020)

Just to let you all know that I've just had a chat with Sue Smith and she is going to send me the medal so that it's back with the family.  What a wonderful lady.  It's not for me to tell the back story but, Sue, you will be in my thoughts for ever.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 15, 2020)

i think i might have something in my eye


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 15, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Well, it looks like a "Regular Attendance and Satisfactory Conduct" medal to me, seeing as that's what's written on it.
> 
> With all due respect to RichardWin 's grandfather, if I received this medal I might feel a little damned by faint praise.
> 
> Once I got a "finisher" medal for a cycling race that I didn't take very seriously (in fact was not quite aware that it was supposed to be a race until one of the marshalls showed up and suggested we finish up our picnic and complete the route before he took the route markers away).


RichardWin and Suesmith17 please ignore teuchter - he's our resident contrarian miserable sod.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 15, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Well, it looks like a "Regular Attendance and Satisfactory Conduct" medal to me, seeing as that's what's written on it.
> 
> With all due respect to RichardWin 's grandfather, if I received this medal I might feel a little damned by faint praise.
> 
> Once I got a "finisher" medal for a cycling race that I didn't take very seriously (in fact was not quite aware that it was supposed to be a race until one of the marshalls showed up and suggested we finish up our picnic and complete the route before he took the route markers away).


“He showed up. He wasn’t shit” 👍


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 15, 2020)

RichardWin said:


> I did 12 years (plus one for free) and didn't qualify for a LSGC



You need 14.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 15, 2020)

bimble said:


> I’d be very proud of a Satisfactory Conduct medal myself.
> I got a ‘tried hard’ sticker once.


Reminds me of likesfish's thread about the most useless employee discount.  









						Most Useless employee discount
					

through the civil servant lifestyle website  I can get £47000 off BMW i8!    So it would be only £800 a month So if I did 40 hours a month for the next 3 years I could afford it.  What's the most Useless discount you've been offered




					www.urban75.net


----------



## RichardWin (Dec 15, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> RichardWin and Suesmith17 please ignore teuchter - he's our resident contrarian miserable sod.


Made me smile.  We all need a bit of cynicism in our lives.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 15, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> RichardWin and Suesmith17 please ignore teuchter - he's our resident contrarian miserable sod.


Not at all. "Regular Attendance and Satisfactory Conduct" is an honour that I think I would be happy to award to _at least_ 25% of posters on u75.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 15, 2020)

i'm tempted to make myself a 'flakey disruptor' badge.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 15, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Not at all. "Regular Attendance and Satisfactory Conduct" is an honour that I think I would be happy to award to _at least_ 25% of posters on u75.


Damned by faint praise indeed...


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> i'm tempted to make myself a 'flakey disruptor' badge.


I left the cubs because they wouldn't give me my skipping badge


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 15, 2020)

would you like a skipping badge from The Internet instead. two sheds ? i've got a list of others to make - i'm aiming to start tomorrow.. (which in reality means february).  if i repeat my urburn pattern, i'll probably either forget to send it or forget i sent it)


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2020)

Thank you but that's ok I'm over it now


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 15, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Not at all. "Regular Attendance and Satisfactory Conduct" is an honour that I think I would be happy to award to _at least_ 25% of posters on u75.




does that mean i'm part of the urban75%?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 15, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> does that mean i'm part of the urban75%?


Please apply for your award or rejection here:



			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/2020-covid-safe-awards-for-regular-attendance-and-satisfactory-conduct.373028/


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 16, 2020)

bimble said:


> I’d be very proud of a Satisfactory Conduct medal myself.
> I got a ‘tried hard’ sticker once.



I once collected my daughter from after-school club to find she'd been issued with a laminated certificate for 'refusing to be drawn into a fight'


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 16, 2020)

I love urban.


----------



## JimW (Dec 16, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Thank you but that's ok I'm over it now


I think you have to be over it several times in quick succession for it to count as skipping.


----------



## keybored (Dec 19, 2020)

Ms Ordinary said:


> I once collected my daughter from after-school club to find she'd been issued with a laminated certificate for 'refusing to be drawn into a fight'


----------



## RichardWin (Dec 19, 2020)

Just to let everyone know Sue has sent me the medal and so it is back with the Heathman family.  A great thanks to all and especially Sue.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2020)

What a result! Good on you, Suesmith17


----------



## Suesmith17 (Dec 20, 2020)

Big big thanks to this forum coin returned to family so pleased couldn't  have done it without your help


----------

